# Bubble on belly of my cherry shrimp



## tetragirl

I have a single female cherry shrimp and today while she was swimming around, I noticed something on her belly - between her legs, near the end of her tail. It looks like two air bubbles (one in front of the other; glistening and sort of an oval shape) when she's moving, but more like a flap when she takes a break. Could be a trick of the eye. 

Since she hasn't been anywhere close to a male shrimp for about a month, I don't think she could have eggs. She looks wider than usual, but otherwise healthy.

Unfortunately, she's not being cooperative enough to take a picture, but if I can manage to snap one, I will update the post.

If anyone has any ideas of what it could be, I'd appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## jkam

are the bubbles yellow or green? If it is, it's eggs.


----------



## Nicklfire

can you describe where it is? I know they have transparent flipper type legs they move underneat the rear.. looks odd..

Or maybe it could be a egg..

Here is a good picture maybe you can explain where you see it.
All credits of this pic go to : http://4.bp.blogspot.com


----------



## tetragirl

Nicklfire said:


> can you describe where it is? I know they have transparent flipper type legs they move underneat the rear.. looks odd..
> 
> Or maybe it could be a egg..
> 
> Here is a good picture maybe you can explain where you see it.
> All credits of this pic go to : http://4.bp.blogspot.com


The bubble(s) is/are between what above looks like a fan of shell protecting her legs, just before the end part of her tail, where the shell comes down into a bit of a slope on the sides. Its somewhat clear, but shiny. Too big and round to be an egg or eggs. Its not the transparent flipper type legs as you decribed, but located more between that and her shoulder/head area.

Unfortunatley, I still can't get a good picture.


----------

